# Баян Фабрики им.РККА



## hellpes (4 Янв 2018)

Приветствую. Вернул в семью дедовский баян. Не могу понять что это за зверь, в инете не нашел подобных (я имею ввиду с такими же шильдиками) Никто не сталкивался с таким? Интересует хотя бы год изготовления.
Сзади правой клавиатуры есть регистр который переключает на дополнительные голоса. Насколько я помню дед рассказывал о аккордионном звучании.
Планки латунные цельные. Был в ремонте видимо у горе-мастеров.
Хочу восстановить своими руками.


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Янв 2018)

hellpes писал:


> Хочу восстановить своими руками.


И это очень хорошо Вас характеризует. Хранить память о дедушке, да ещё в рабочем состоянии- это большая честь.

Прекрасно, что Вы не спрашиваете как это сделать, не пересказывая книги по ремонту и настройке язычковых инструментов. Успехов!


----------



## hellpes (5 Янв 2018)

Все что меня интересует - где и когда он был изготовлен))


----------



## dj.sator (6 Янв 2018)

hellpes/ писал:


> Все что меня интересует - где и когда он был изготовлен))


Ну где, это ясно - Баянная Фабрика им. Советской Армии(до этого РККА насколько я понимаю), г.Москва. По конструктиву я бы сказал что 60е года(середина-конец).
Жаль на фото нет регистра, и со стороны резонаторов тоже было бы любопытно увидеть...
Кусковые баяны этой фабрики шли без шильд(только на крепеже ремня) - такой есть(или был...) у участника данной конфы под ником *vvz. Например https://youtu.be/bML5CPMnPh0
*


----------



## vvz (6 Янв 2018)

Есть, но кусковой, обычный серийный, со своим каким-то "ретро"-звуком... 
Этот же - экземпляр (имхо) очень интересный. Не советовал бы пытаться восстанавливать самому - тут нужен специалист.
Насколько понимаю, придется серьезно чистить голоса (похоже, хранился не очень хорошо: может, на балконе, в гараже...), хорошо настраивать и т.п. Уж не говоря о массе других проблем. Жалко будет загубить такой инструмент...


----------



## sedovmika (6 Янв 2018)

Беда таких инструментов - слабая, неприемлемая компрессия. На мой взгляд, причина тут в отсутствии покрытия целлулоидом, - ведь со временем он "садится" и крепко сжимает корпус, устраняя утечки воздуха (помимо меха конечно). Перебирал с десяток подобных баянов, заливал стыки ПВА (на данном инструменте тоже видны следы заливок). Эффект от этого небольшой, все возвращается "на круги своя" через некоторое время. Поэтому, чтобы восстановить такой баян, нужна высокая квалификация. Я пересаживал начинку таких баянов в "Этюды", но требуется подгонка резонаторов в правой, и еще больше работы в левой, иногда приходится переделывать, подгонять механику из-за другого расположения планок на резонаторах и, опять же, из-за несовпадения окон в резонаторе и на деке. Я бы не рекомендовал такой цельнопланочный баян к покупке, даже для мастера средней руки.


----------



## gerborisov (6 Янв 2018)

sedovmika (06.01.2018, 10:38) писал:


> На мой взгляд, причина тут в отсутствии покрытия целлулоидом


 Подразумеваете, продув через фанеру? Это за гранью добра и зла, простите... Можно изготовить новый мех, переклеить клапана и компрессия будет отличной. Другое дело, сколько будет стоить.


----------



## sedovmika (6 Янв 2018)

gerborisov писал:


> sedovmika (06.01.2018, 10:38) писал:На мой взгляд, причина тут в отсутствии покрытия целлулоидом Подразумеваете, продув через фанеру? Это за гранью добра и зла, простите... Можно изготовить новый мех, переклеить клапана и компрессия будет отличной. Другое дело, сколько будет стоить.


Ну не надо утрировать, Вы же прекрасно понимаете, что воздух может уходить через соединительные шипы в углах (8 соединений!), вследствие их ослабления из-за разрушения клеевого соединения со временем. Далее, через соединение дек с полукорпусами, которые начинают пропускать воздух из-за ослабления угловых соединения, - все взаимосвязано!


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Янв 2018)

Заофтоплю. Старая фанера действительно сифонит. И это не сказки. Микротрещины поперечных слоёв, микротрещины продольных слоёв, и клей там доисторический. Пока старо-фанерную деку лаком в три слоя не покроешь- продувает реально.
Про такой шедевр уже была тема, автор мог просто её развить.
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-5958.html
П.С. Аббревиатура "РККА" была заменена на "Советской Армии" в 1963 году.


----------



## hellpes (6 Янв 2018)

dj.sator писал:


> hellpes/ писал:Все что меня интересует - где и когда он был изготовлен))Ну где, это ясно - Баянная Фабрика им. Советской Армии(до этого РККА насколько я понимаю), г.Москва. По конструктиву я бы сказал что 60е года(середина-конец).
> Жаль на фото нет регистра, и со стороны резонаторов тоже было бы любопытно увидеть...
> Кусковые баяны этой фабрики шли без шильд(только на крепеже ремня) - такой есть(или был...) у участника данной конфы под ником *vvz. Например https://youtu.be/bML5CPMnPh0
> *


Очень признателен за ответ. Хоть буду знать примерно. А то уже и спросить не у кого. В интернете про РККА написано что филиал был в Туле. Но более ничего. В свою же очередь утоляю ваше любопытство дополнительными фотографиями.


----------



## hellpes (6 Янв 2018)

vvz писал:


> Есть, но кусковой, обычный серийный, со своим каким-то "ретро"-звуком...
> Этот же - экземпляр (имхо) очень интересный. Не советовал бы пытаться восстанавливать самому - тут нужен специалист.
> Насколько понимаю, придется серьезно чистить голоса (похоже, хранился не очень хорошо: может, на балконе, в гараже...), хорошо настраивать и т.п. Уж не говоря о массе других проблем. Жалко будет загубить такой инструмент...


Послушаю опытных людей. Когда нибудь наберу денег и отдам настоящему мастеру. Сам то я может и сделал бы. .. но вы правильно сказали, есть риск испортить, а я не хочу этого. Иж49 то я восстановил, но баян это нечто другое))
Кстати не исключено что он лежал в гараже какое то время. Он отсутствовал в семье примерно 20 лет и где он бомжевал это время, одному богу известно.


----------



## hellpes (7 Янв 2018)

Только сейчас заметил что на левой клавиш 120, вместо привычных 100.


----------



## ze_go (8 Янв 2018)

hellpes (07.01.2018, 23:45) писал:


> Только сейчас заметил что на левой клавиш 120, вместо привычных 100.


скорее, привычнее 120


----------



## hellpes (8 Янв 2018)

Когда 6 рядов может быть, но здесь то 5 рядов. Тут клавиатура длиннее.


----------



## ze_go (8 Янв 2018)

hellpes (08.01.2018, 10:52) писал:


> Когда 6 рядов


а... ну да, слона-то и не приметил))


----------

